# java netzwerk strategie game programmiert



## jigsan1 (14. Mrz 2006)

ich habe ein hava netzwerk strategie-game peogrammiert hier der link
http://jigsna.ji.funpic.de/Kopie von screenshot/introoo.html 

falls ihr es mal im einspiler modus testen wollt kann man hier 
http://jigsna.ji.funpic.de/akt/a2.php  als spieler anzahl 1 eingeben und
auf spiel starten klicken 

Funktionert es bei irgendjemanden? also bei mir klappts aber manche kriegen 
auch verbindung herstellen fehlgeschlagen

was kriegr ihr?


----------



## Redfrettchen (15. Mrz 2006)

Das Applet will Privilegien, die ich ihm nicht geben will. Wer weiß was für böse Sachen es mit meinem PC macht, nein danke!


----------



## MPW (15. Mrz 2006)

Worum geht es bei dem Spiel eigentlich?


----------



## jigsan1 (15. Mrz 2006)

es ist ein 2d strategie siel man spielt mit 2-20 spielern online
und es ist Rundenbasiert  

ich hab die intro page verbessert das ist der neue link:

http://jigsna.ji.funpic.de/akt/sy5.php
bzw: http://jigsna.ji.funpic.de/Kopie von screenshot/introoo.html


----------



## GagamehlO (1. Mai 2006)

Hui, das sieht aber sehr kompliziert aus....


----------

